# What color are these Classic Old Frills?



## NewHopePoultry (Feb 7, 2010)

Sorry the pics arent good, I had to use my phone.

#1:


----------



## NewHopePoultry (Feb 7, 2010)

#2


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Bluette Spottail


----------



## NewHopePoultry (Feb 7, 2010)

both of them?


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Yes both of them,


----------

